# Knowing if a company is real or fake



## jindrix

Hi,

I'm new in this forum and I ended up here because I was searching for info about living and working in Germany (I'm portuguese).

First of all, I don't speak any german and I do not speak fluent english, but I think it's enough to get a job.
My question is about finding a job without being fooled by some "company", because I've heard some stuff about foreigners that were deceived.
Is there a way to figure out if a company is trust worthy? I'm asking this because I received 2 e-mails in less than a week and both offers were very similar, both being for the automotive industry at the same region. By the way, both offers came from the JOBBÖRSE, where I'm already registered.

One more question, what values should I say concerning my salary expectations? (I have a bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering and less than a year of experience) I don't want to ask for more than I deserve, but I don't want to work for free either 

Sorry for asking so many questions in my first post


----------



## wonder

Hey bro,

First of all, I think your English is good enough.  and don't tell your potential employer that you are "not fluent in English". Second, German for Germany is like Portuguese for Portugal, you shouldn't expect that going to a foreign country without speaking their native language. Because it might lead you to a very bad situation where you are alone in the foreign country and nobody could understand you ( I have that experience when I was 16, first arrived United States, and don't know anything. )Last, you need to get either a graduate degree or some more working experience. Because as far as I knew, people who works in your field in Germany are mostly Graduates, and at least with 2-3 years working experience. 

Hope my advises could help you a little bit.


----------

